# Photo of Rare Maine Kangaroo



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caught this funny pose of Caue yesterday. Cracked me up.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL,cross bread perhaps?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my way too funny! Great photo!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, how funny, He does look like a roo and ready to box with his front paws Not sure the Aussie variety would appreciate the snow, though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just the funniest picture of him. He does look like a kangaroo. Between him and Pudden they have the kangaroo poses down.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a hoot!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh it looks like he is using his tail for balance! 
Silly, silly, Caue!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha, love it! Too cute!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOVE YOUR CAMERA ROB!!! That is an amazing pic


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That picture is awesome.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Very cute... These golden's definately think they are part hoppers


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL!  Thank you for the laugh! : Silly Caue!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL what a guy! That is too cute! Great timing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that rare Kangaroo, too cute!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's another one that was spotted in my back yard in early September:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Too cute you guys! I'm looking for my kangaroo pics!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

he he he ...


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

That's hilarious. Good to have the camera ready.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my first thought was a big gerbil!
Love the photo!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

too funny. A Goldenroo.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You really get great pictures, but the Rare Maine Kangaroo is my favorite!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Shot Rob! Roo's are very rare here in Maine!  G'day!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Great photo! Kangaroo perhaps! made me smile... thanks!


----------

